# Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 – Apocalypse is now available on Xbox Live



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 – Apocalypse is now available on Xbox Live*

Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 – Apocalypse is now available on Xbox Live. This the game’s fourth and final DLC Pack and includes four multiplayer maps, as well as “Origins”, the all-new Zombies experience reuniting players with the original heroes going back to Call of Duty: World at War.

Here’s a list of the maps in case you didn’t read our previous post:


 * Pod*: A failed utopian community from the 70′s has left stacks of dilapidated residential pods nestled into an abandoned cliff side in Taiwan. Its residents long gone, the modernist compound now hosts frenetic combat as players must run atop the pods, as well as navigate their multi-tiered interiors for a strategic edge.
* Frost*: Fresh snow meets explosive gunpowder in this snow-capped European city, where the bridge over a frozen canal separates it into two sides, requiring players to employ multi-level strategies as they traverse the terrain in order to outsmart, and ultimately outshoot their enemies.
* Takeoff*: Fans of “Stadium” from the original Call of Duty®: Black Ops First Strike DLC will find themselves at home on “Takeoff.” Marooned in the middle of the Pacific Ocean, this remote launch site is all about close-quarters combat, combining tight corners with open spaces for intense encounters.
* Dig*: An adaptation of the fan-favorite “Courtyard” from Call of Duty: World at War, where two archeological dig sites in Afghanistan become the perfect playground for combatants eager for hectic, unceasing confrontations. Treyarch, has retained the spirit of “Courtyard” with two major chokepoints and a wide open layout with raised platforms, but has also provided fans with a fresh take by including a multitude of pathways.
 In “Origins,” players will be deployed to a Dieselpunk-stylized World War I-era France that brings back the four original heroes — Tank, Nikolai, Takeo, and Richtofen — from the very first Zombies map featured in World at War, as well as hordes of zombies that have overrun the French countryside’s trenches and fields, as well as the ruins of an ancient and mysterious location.

Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 – Apocalypse is available today first, exclusively on Xbox Live fo $14.99, with other platforms to follow.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## ElectronicTonic (Feb 5, 2013)

Downloading them now!


----------

